# I am sure i am the only one confused



## David Ianni (Nov 29, 2017)

When I open the application I see "Adobe Lightroom Lightroom CC"... nothing about "Classic". The creative cloud shows "Lightroom CC (2015)"

So if it is not "Classic" it would be the newest version? In which version would i see the new Color/Luminance Range select feature?

Thanks a million.

David

Lightroom version: CC 2015.13 [ 1141928 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.10 [5]


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 29, 2017)

No, it's not the newest version. Lightroom CC2015 is the older version. Lightroom Classic CC is its successor and contains the new Range Mask.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 30, 2017)

Which application? The CC App installer or your app folders in your system. I only ask as I use Mac and I have no idea where these are in Windows.


----------



## David Ianni (Nov 30, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> No, it's not the newest version. Lightroom CC2015 is the older version. Lightroom Classic CC is its successor and contains the new Range Mask.



Thank you. Since I have been subscribing to the monthly subscription model for over a year, shouldn't it be upgraded to the later version? In the Creative Cloud, the only options I have for LR are:

1. open
2. other version (which listed a previous version I owned 5.7
3. uninstall

Isn't the whole point of the monthly subscription model to stay up to date with the versioning?

Thanks again
David


----------



## davidedric (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't use a Mac, but when I upgraded on Windows the on-screen icons still pointed to the old version (which is still there, of course).

Dave


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2017)

If you do not see "Lightroom Classic CC" listed on the Apps tab of the Creative Cloud desktop application, first try "Check for App Updates" in the CC app (click on the three vertical dots icon top right). If that still doesn't work, I suggest you Sign Out from the CC app, then Sign In again.


----------



## David Ianni (Nov 30, 2017)

No updates avail (no only I have logged off but uninstalled and reinstalled CCloud). I wonder if it has to do with my iOS version which is pretty old. I wonder if the requirements from LR Classic are above what my MacBook can do... I'll post what I find. Thank for helping out.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 30, 2017)

You are getting no update messages because you are up to date. You posted - Lightroom version: CC 2015.13 [ 1141928 ]. Version 13 is the latest and most likely last update. As Johan said if you want LR Classic CC which is a new release you need to upgrade. LR CC Classic is version 7.0.1. 

You won't see version 7.0.1 using LR CC 2015.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 30, 2017)

Zenon,
David is a subscriber. He's entitled to 7.0.1. The Creative Cloud app should offer it to him. The requirements are pretty modest:

* macOS *

Multicore Intel processor with 64-bit support*
Mac OS X v10.11 (El Capitan), macOS v10.12 (Sierra), or macOS v10.13 (High Sierra)**

4 GB of RAM (8 GB recommended)
1024 x 768 display

2 GB of available hard-disk space for program installation (cannot install on a volume that uses a case-sensitive file system or on removable flash storage devices).
Internet connection and registration are necessary for required software activation, validation of subscriptions, and access to online services.†


----------



## David Ianni (Nov 30, 2017)

Hal,

I think you just spelled out my problem. My Mac OS X v10.10 is one version away from the requirements you have listed above. Unfortunately, I can't update my MAC iOS, I guess for hardware reasons.

So, now I am wondering if I should continue me Adobe Membership CC Subscription since it doesn't look like I would benefit from it. Not sure...

BTW, nice arsenal of photo gear you got there.

Thanks
David


----------



## Zenon (Nov 30, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Zenon,
> David is a subscriber. He's entitled to 7.0.1. The Creative Cloud app should offer it to him. The requirements are pretty modest:
> 
> * macOS *
> ...



I didn't know that. I just subscribed a month ago and never had LR CC 2015. Thanks for the info.


----------



## David Ianni (Nov 30, 2017)

Posting just for records... it may help someone else. Confirmed with Adobe Customer support.

My MAC OSX 10.10 does not support the latest LR as Hal stated above and there is nothing else to do. I will be canceling my subscription since at the moment I get no benefit from it.

Thanks all.

David


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 1, 2017)

The up to  date apps should be seen like the screen capture attached in the Creative Cloud application.


----------



## David Ianni (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok. I will need to update my Mac (It depends on the Mac OS the system is running) in order to ever see that screen shot.


----------

